
World Brain: The Idea of a Permanent World Encyclopaedia (1937) - dredmorbius
https://sherlock.ischool.berkeley.edu/wells/world_brain.html
======
dredmorbius
Discussed 4 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12277439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12277439)

